# Thread "Dummer Junge" und "Gast13"



## Isabel101 (5 Juni 2013)

Nein, hat es nicht, unsere klagebegruendung bezog sich aber auf das LG. Urteil folgt, ist aber recht kurz begruendet.


----------



## gast 13 (8 August 2013)

Meine Freundin fand gestern auf ihrer Telekom-Rechnung unter "Beträge anderer Anbieter" 218,05 Euro von der First Communikation! Für "Pinvergabe" 29. bis 30. Juni. Im Einzelverbindungsnachweis finden sich genau 50 Anrufe bei der Nummer 09003102356. Jeder Anruf für 4,19 Euro; eingetrieben von der Allopass SNC. Die Anrufe wurden minütlich getätigt! Wie kann das sein?


----------



## BenTigger (8 August 2013)

Virus?


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2013)

http://de.unknownphone.com/search.php?num=09003102356
[url]http://www.tellows.de/num/09003102356[/URL]

Qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG anfordern und dann weitersehen
Ev hat unser Mehrwertnummernguru noch nähere Infos zu der Nummer
Ansonsten die Fuzzis selber mal anschreiben und fragen was hinter der Nummer steckt


----------



## bernhard (8 August 2013)

Siehe auch:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


----------



## gast 13 (8 August 2013)

Hey, Danke für die flotten Antworten! Virus hatte ich auch schon im Verdacht, der Rechner war nämlich ziemlich verseuch, wurde aber gestern und vorgestern "gereinigt". Wenn Virus, wie kann man das dann noch beweisen?

Prüfprotokoll werde ich für meine Freundin anfordern, ebenso habe ich die First Communication gebeten, die "Leistung" zu beschreiben.

Die Telekom-Rechnung wurde unter Abzug der 218,05 Euro erst mal überwiesen. Bin gespannt, was aus der Geschichte wird ...

Viele Grüße und danke für diese gute, informative Seite!


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2013)

Hast Du die Telekomiker über den Abzug informiert?
Ach ja - bis zum Abschluß der Geschichte würde ich die Abbuchungsgenehmigung entziehen und per Rechnung selbst überweisen.
Sie werden Dir auch 15,50 für den geplatzten Abruf in Rechnung stellen. Die 3.- für die Kosten der Bank mußt Du übernehmen, die 12,50 die sich die selber einstecken wollen nicht.



> Urteil des BGH Urteil des Xa- Zivilsenats vom 17.9.2009 - Xa ZR 40/08 zurück
> 
> *Zitat:
> Als pauschalierter Schadensersatz kann die Bearbeitungsgebühr deshalb nicht beansprucht werden, weil sie den nach dem gewöhnlichen Lauf der Dinge zu erwartenden Schaden übersteigt. Schadensersatz kann nämlich nach dem Gesetz nur für die Kosten der Rücklastschrift selbst verlangt werden, nicht für etwaigen eigenen Aufwand der Beklagten in diesem Zusammenhang. Als Entgelt kann die Bearbeitungsgebühr ebenfalls nicht verlangt werden, weil sie nicht als Gegenleistung für Zusatzleistungen vereinbart ist, die die Beklagte ihrem Kunden schuldete. Soweit die Beklagten den Kunden von der Rücklastschrift benachrichtigt, erfüllt sie allenfalls eine vertragliche Nebenpflicht aus der Lastschriftabrede, für die sie keine besondere Vergütung beanspruchen kann.*


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 August 2013)

Hippo schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du die Telekomiker über den Abzug informiert?
> Ach ja - bis zum Abschluß der Geschichte würde ich die Abbuchungsgenehmigung entziehen und per Rechnung selbst überweisen.


Unbedingt diesen Rat befolgen!

Das ist der Mieter der Nummer:


> 0900 - 3 - 102356
> *Diensteanbieter:*
> 
> First Telecom GmbH
> ...


Kann die Nummer aber auch weitervermietet haben. Letztendlich ist der Endmieter der Mann im Mond oder die kleinen grünen Männchen vom Mars. Im Verschleiern sind sie groß!


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2013)

Derjenige der fordert hat Auskunft über die gelieferte Leistung zu erbringen. Kann er das nicht gibts kein Geld - FEDDISCH
Weiterleiten an irgendeine WRZLBRMBFT-Media-Abzock LTD auf dem Affenfelsen läuft nicht mehr


----------



## gast 13 (8 August 2013)

Telekom weiß Bescheid, 0900-Nummern gesperrt und Einzugsermächtigung wurde aufgehoben.

Nun habe ich Stunden mit Recherche verbracht, hatte auch Kontakt mit dem Diensteanbieter Allopass SNC. Diese haben mir eine Liste mit den 50 Codes geschickt, die von der Nummer meiner Freundin aus "erworben" wurden. Außerdem teilten sie mir die Webseite mit, auf der die Codes verwendet wurden: aeriagames.com.

Unter Tränen hat der minderjährige Sohn inzwischen gestanden, zwei mal die Nummer (09003102356) gewählt zu haben. Aber nur zwei Mal.

Lt. EVN von www.rechnungsauskunft.de folgten nach dem zweiten Anruf im Minutentakt 48 weitere Anrufe zu je 4,99 € (brutto). Rein physikalisch ist es doch gar nicht möglich, innerhalb von 55 Min. 49 mal Codes zu erwerben, oder?

Jedenfalls nicht, wenn man sich nachfolgenden O-Text aus einer der Spiele-Seiten von aeriagames.com anschaut:

*Neu!!! Bei Anruf gibts AP!!! (Aeria-DE)
Freitag, 26. August 2011
In Deutschland bieten wir ab jetzt Pay-by-Call an. Dafür müsst ihr unter "SHOP" einfach "Deutsch" und "EUR" als Währung wählen und unter "PAY BY CALL" Allopass anklicken.

Unter "Weiter" gebt ihr euren angestrebten AP-Aufladebetrag an.

Nun erhaltet ihr je nach gewünschtem Betrag eine andere Durchwahl, die ihr vom deutschen FESTNETZ (Kein Handy) anrufen könnt.

z.B. 09003-102356 für 4,99 EUR = ca. 680 AP (keine versteckten Kosten)

Während des Anrufes wird euch ein Code durchgesagt, diesen einfach in das Feld unter der Nummer eintippen...FERTIG!
Innerhalb weniger Minuten sind euch die AP gutgeschrieben!

Keine Karten oder Konten nötig. Die AP werden auf eure Telefonrechnung angerechnet. Ein 4,99 EUR Anruf kostet auch nur 4,99 EUR ohne weitere versteckte Kosten! Probierts aus!

Euer Team Aeria*


Kann der Knabe auf dem Telefon gesessen haben und versehentlich dauernd die Wahlwiederholung gedrückt haben? Scheint mir trotzdem physikalisch unmöglich!

Wir werden nun der First Communication AG (höchst interessante Firmengeschichte übrigens) mitteilen, dass die knapp 10 Euronen für zwei Anrufe gegen Ausstellung einer direkten Rechnung gern beglichen werden, die restlichen 208 Euro aber nicht gezahlt werden, ehe ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll im Sinne von § 45iTKG sowie eine Erklärung über die physikalische Machbarkeit vorliegt.

Puhhh, das wird ja immer detektivischer ...
*
*


----------



## Antiscammer (10 August 2013)

Die First Communication AG hat unter anderem auch schon deshalb keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung, weil sie lediglich als sogenannter "Verbindungsnetzbetreiber" auftreten und technisch gar nicht für das Angebot verantwortlich zeichnen.

Das folgende Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs ist Euer Freund:
BGH, Urteil vom 28. Juli 2005 - III ZR 3/05
http://lorenz.userweb.mwn.de/urteile/iiizr3_05.htm


> Amtl. Leitsatz:
> 
> a) Zwischen dem Inhaber eines Telefonanschlusses, von dem aus ein Mehrwertdienst angewählt wird, und dem Verbindungsnetz- sowie dem Plattformbetreiber kommt kein Vertrag über die Erbringung von Verbindungsleistungen zustande, wenn die Mitwirkung des Betreibers an der Herstellung der Verbindung nach außen nicht deutlich wird.



Also: nix gibt's.

Die First Communication hat bei Untervermietung der 0900-Nummer an einen Dritten gegenüber Euch überhaupt gar nichts einzufordern.

Wenn überhaupt jemand eine Forderung einzufordern und ggf. einzuklagen hätte, dann wäre das der Betreiber der Seite "aeriagames.com", nämlich wohl die:
Aeria Games & Entertainment, Inc. 
North America
P.O. Box 4762
Santa Clara, CA 95056-4762
U.S.A.

Trullala Hoppsassa Jucheirassa.

Sollen die Euch doch in Deutschland verklagen. 

Das werden die schon allein deswegen nicht, weil es kein Vollstreckungsabkommen zwischen der Bundesrepublik und den USA gibt. D.h. selbst bei gewonnenem Prozess wäre es äußerst mühsam, das Urteil vollstrecken zu lassen. Ganz komplizierter Rechtsweg.

Nee, da wird nix kommen.

Selbst wenn: dann müsste die Hoppsassa-Firma nachweisen, dass Dein Sohn vor der Anwahl über die Kosten belehrt wurde, und dass überhaupt derart  viele Anwahlen tatsächlich erfolgt sind wie behauptet (§ 45i TKG lässt grüßen...), und dass die vorgeschriebene Sperre bei Erreichen des Limits erfolgt ist etc.

Aussichtslos für die.


----------



## gast 13 (11 August 2013)

Lieber Antiscammer, herzlichen Dank - gerade wollten wir die Schreiben aufsetzen und Du hast uns ja schon eine regelrechte Textvorlage geschrieben! SUUUPER, diese Hilfestellungen hier! Auch dickes Lob an die anderen Unterstützer auf dieser Seite! NIEDER mite den ABZOCKERN!


----------



## gast 13 (12 August 2013)

@Hippo: War unproblematisch, weil der Rechnungsbetrag noch nicht abgebucht war. Telekom wurde telefonisch informiert, Einzugsermächtigung wurde gestoppt und die der Telekom zustehende Summe "analog" überwiesen. Zukünftig zahlen wir bis auf Weiteres per Überweisung.

Übrigens, die Verifizierung per Key Captcha ist eine tolle Idee! Viel besser als dämliche Buchstabenkombinationen, die manchmal kaum lesbar sind


----------



## BenTigger (12 August 2013)

ACHTUNG:

Telefonisch informationen an die Telekom oder jeden anderen sind nicht relevant. Das ist grade in Zahlungsangelegenheiten die völlig falsche Vorgehensweise. Das Telefonat kann nicht den Zahlungseingängen zugeordnet werden.
Ergo wird deine Zahlung der Reihe nach auf der Rechnung verbucht. Steht dann die beanstandete Buchung nicht am Ende der Rechnung, kann durchaus die beanstandete Buchung als erledigt gekennzeichnet werden und es bleiben dann noch tatsächlich eigene Verbindungsgebühren offen, die dann zu Recht nachgefordert werden. Dann ist die beanstandete Buchung erledigt und du bist im Zahlungsverzug.

Bei Teilzahlung von Rechnungen IMMER schriftlich angeben, wofür die Zahlung zu verrechnen ist und für welchen Rechnungsposten sie NICHT zu verwenden ist.

Einige Inkassounternehmen machen dann auch gerne eine eigene Verrechnungspriorität auf, wenn z.B. auf der Inkassorechnung eigene und Fremdzahlungen stehen.
Bist du der Meinung, die Fremdrechnung ist richtig, die Mahngebühr auch, aber dar Inkassozuschlag nicht, überweist also nur die Fremdrechnungssumme ohne das genau zu deklarieren, wird erst mal das eingegangene Geld für die eigenen Kosten verbucht, um dir dann wieder einen Inkassobrief für die noch ausstehende Fremdsumme + neue Inkassokosten abzuverlangen


----------



## Hippo (12 August 2013)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## gast 13 (8 Oktober 2013)

Telekom hat das aber korrekt umgesetzt: Die (korrekte) Folgerechnung wurde auch wieder "analog" überwiesen.

Inzwischen hat sich die ConKred Inkasso GmbH gemeldet und fordert 355,35 Euronen im Auftrag der First Communication GmbH. Diese hatte auf die Aufforderung, ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll im Sinne von § 45i TKG vorzulegen, nur mit dem gleichen Baustein-Brief wie bei der ersten Aufforderung geantwortet. ("Sie haben 09003102356 angerufen ... es wurden Codes für Online-Games übermittelt ... der Zuteilungsnehmer der Nr. ist Allopass SNC, Paris ...")

Obwohl es sich um eine strittige Forderung handelt, kommt jetzt schon das Inkasso-Unternehmen. Tolle Show!


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2013)

gast 13 schrieb:


> Obwohl es sich um eine strittige Forderung handelt, kommt jetzt schon das Inkasso-Unternehmen.


Na und?





			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Inkassobüro beauftragen dürfen die ja solange sie wollen, die Kosten sind halt nur nicht _[unbedingt]_ erstattungsfähig.


----------



## bernhard (9 Oktober 2013)

http://www.creditreform-bielefeld.de/Ressourcen/PDF/Presse/Sonstiges/Schulbroschuere_Inkasso.pdf


> Ganz klar ist: Inkassounternehmen ziehen nur Forderungen ein, die rechtlich einwandfrei sind. Einreden und Einwendungen des Schuldners, d.h. strittige Forderungen, sind nicht Sache von Inkassounternehmen.
> 
> [Siehe SEITE 5]


----------



## dummer Junge (9 Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es inzwischen weitere ähnliche Fälle? Mein 11-jähriger Herr Sohn hat sich von einem ähnlichen Spiel "anfixen" lassen und ist prompt auf einen Betrüger gestoßen, der ihm kostenlose Game-Währung versprach, wenn er 50 mal die 09003102356 anruft und den Code, den er dann erhält, an diesen Gauner weitergibt ... Die Ansage über die Kosten (4,99 € je Anruf) könne der Junge ignorieren, versprach der Betrüger. Dessen Nick-Name oder weiteres hat unser Sohn natürlich nicht notiert oder aufgezeichnet. Sein Rechner wurde inzwischen auch wegen eines Virus komplett gereinigt.

Leider hat er es aber erst jetzt zugegeben; passiert ist das alles bereits im Juni 2013. Wir stoppten damals die Einzugsermächtigung der Telekom und überwiesen nur den tatsächlichen Telekom-Betrag und verlangten vom Drittanbieter (First communication GmbH) Prüfprotokoll usw., diese haben uns aber inzwischen ein Inkasso-Unternehmen auf den Hals gehetzt und KEIN Prüfprotokoll vorgelegt.

Irgendeine Idee, ob wir da wieder rauskommen? Oder besser zahlen? Vielen Dank


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2013)

dummer Junge schrieb:


> ...Irgendeine Idee, ob wir da wieder rauskommen? Oder besser zahlen? Vielen Dank


Ja - die Beiträge über Deinem lesen und entsprechend handeln


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2013)

Mein Gefühl sagt mir daß das mit diesem Gastpost zusammenhängt ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/09005-abgezockt.23465/page-5#post-372379


----------



## dummer Junge (9 Oktober 2013)

@Hippo 
Danke, die Beiträge habe ich gelesen aber arge Zweifel an einem positiven Richterspruch herausgehört. Mich interessiert, ob es noch mehr solcher Richtersprüche gibt, also zugunsten des Beklagten.


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2013)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/

Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft HAT schon verloren ...


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2013)

@ dummer Junge, du musst die beiden Sachverhalte trennen. Das ist so, als würde ein Bankräuber mit deinem Auto zur Filiale fahren - das Benzin müsstest du doch auch bezahlen, oder?


----------



## dummer Junge (9 Oktober 2013)

Stimmt. Wir wissen nämlich nicht, in welche Richtung wir jetzt weiter marschieren sollen. Erst alles bestreiten und dann zugeben, dass doch angerufen wurde ...


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2013)

1. Guten Anwalt suchen
2. Dürfte der sagen: "Ohne Prüfprotokoll gibts gar nix"
3. Abwarten was dann passiert


----------



## dummer Junge (9 Oktober 2013)

Reducal, Dein Vergleich überfordert mich jetzt intellektuell. Der Bankräuber ist der, dem unser Knabe die 50 Codes gegeben hat und das Benzin sind die 250 € auf unserer Telefonrechnung?


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2013)

MODHINWEIS:
Die Beiträge aus zwei Threads zusammengefasst. Die beiden Poster sind identisch und betreffen den gleichen Fall


----------



## dummer Junge (9 Oktober 2013)

Danke einstweilen und sorry für die Doppelung - erst ging es ja (so dachten wir) um ungerechtfertigte Forderungen eines Drittanbieters, nun (nach der Beichte des Knaben) stellt sich die Sache völlig anders dar. Wir wenden uns jetzt erst mal an unsere Rechtschutzversicherung. Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter berichten!


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2013)

dummer Junge schrieb:


> ... Wir wenden uns jetzt erst mal an unsere Rechtschutzversicherung. Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter berichten!


Guter Plan


----------



## deejayx-r-a-y (30 März 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde. Habe gleiches Problem wie " dummer Junge " gibt es diesbezüglich schon Neuigkeiten. Mein Sohn ist auch auf einen Betrüger reingefallen und hat dort angerufen, aber angeblich nur einmal,hat aber laut Abrechnung  von first Communication 50 mal. leider habe ich keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom da die nur 80 Tage rückverfolgen können. Das ganze ist auch im Oktober passiert

das einzige was wir haben ist der Spielername vom Betrüger.

Wäre nett wenn ihr einen Lösungsweg hättet.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Hippo (30 März 2014)

Guggst Du mal hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## deejayx-r-a-y (6 Mai 2014)

Hallo. Ich bins wieder.
1. Habe jetzt Technisches Prüfprotokoll erhalten. laut Anbieter sind die Telefonate von meinen Anschluss aus gegangen und es sei alles in Ordnung mit dem Anschluss.

2. Habe nach langen hin und her nun doch rausbekommen das mein Sohn dort wirklich so oft angerufen hat.
3. Habe so eben mit der Hotline ( Rechtsanwalt) meiner Rechtschutzversicherung telefoniert. Die sagten ich müsse an meinen Anschluss diese Nummern sperren lassen. nur dann wenn mein Sohn diese Sperre umgangen wäre würde aussicht auf befreiung.
An meinen Anschluss ist bis jetzt noch keine Sperre eingerichtet, werde ich aber noch machen.

Gibts da nicht irgndwie eine Lösung.  z.B. nicht Geschäftsfähig weil er erst 12 Jahre ist...... oder was weis ich

bin ratlos.... Bitte um Eure Hilfe wie ich weiter vorgehen soll.


auf der Seite  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/   blicke ich nicht ganz durch was und wie ich jetzt weiter machen muss.



Bitte Bitte Bitte


Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus

MfG


----------



## Hippo (6 Mai 2014)

In der Linksammling gibt es den Bereich "Minderjährige"
Konzentrier Dich darauf. Eine individuelle Rechtsberatung ist uns verboten.


----------

